# Advice for 2ww ICSI - DD is terrible two!!!



## PoppyD (Nov 20, 2006)

Hi

My DD (from 3rd ICSI) is just over two and a gorgeous bundle of trouble and occasional tantrums!!

I am now on my 5th ICSI and just about to enter 2WW. Does anyone who has been here have any advice re what not to do. I am concerned at lifting mainly as she weighs two stone and is quite wriggly!!

DH is great when he is here but with a demanding job and long commute that is really only weekends.

Would love to hear how others manage and still achieve a BFP!!

Karen
x x x


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Hi Karen

My DD was 2yrs 4 months in my last succesful 2ww. I did everything exactly as normal including lifting her. Nothing else I could do really. I did spend my evenings on the sofa though and was working part time so had those days off as far as wrestling with a toddler went.  I didnt do any housework though. I have never really thought taking the whole 2w off was really necessary though - but that is very much just my personal view.

Best of luck
Betty


----------



## Purpleal (Aug 26, 2004)

Hi Karen

We were told it was virtually impossible for me to fall pregnant naturally, so imagine my surprise when a few days after my daughter's first birthday I was told I was 6 weeks pregnant. My daughter only started walking at 16 months, so I was always picking her up - I was also forever rolling around on the floor with her and throwing her up in the air - in fact I still do it now. I also vacuum every 2nd day as our house has cream carpets and I have dark hair! 

I really do think that if an embryo is going to take, it is and if it isnt, it wont. I certainly couldnt give up my playtime with my daughter and I dont think she would be too accepting of it either! 

I did actually do some reading on the net once, and it was mentioned that physical activity wont increase/decrease your chances of implantation, provided you dont start running kilometres during the 2ww.

I wish you all the best for your treatment and for a positive outcome at the end.

Take Care,

Adrienne


----------



## CJ (Aug 24, 2003)

I would Just carry on as normal I have just been through my 4th 2ww and got a BFP and I have 2 and half yr old twins. In my 2ww I was doing everything as normal and still am now,picking them up, tumbling around the floor with them, carrying them up and down stairs (mostly both at the same time as it's how I've always done it). They are both porkers but I didn't want to do anything diffeent because DH works everyday and I have no one about to help me anyway. I don't believe in bed rest and taking it easy. I have had 2 positives and on both I carried on as normal, on my first one which I got a BFN I was on hoildays and rested everyday, didn't lift a finger.

Good luck CJ x


----------



## suzy (Oct 12, 2003)

Hi,

I'd second what CJ says. I usually rested for one day and then just carried on as normal (I only rested because I could get away with it ). So I did housework, cooking, went out and about and lifted my ds numerous times, plus get up to him at night on occasions. I even remember going for a walk with ds in a backpack for an hour (he's two and was 12 kgs) during my last 2ww.

If you have had an IVF success, then your chances of future success are increased compared to if you have never been successful, and most people who have been successful are busy looking after a baby/toddler during their subsequent cycles, so it just makes sense to me that the physicality of looking after a toddler can't affect your chances.

Good luck,

Suzy


----------



## PoppyD (Nov 20, 2006)

Thank you all so much for reassuring me. I know what you all say makes perfect sense but those of you who have also had BFNs will know you just want to do everything you possibly can to avoid one!!

Well DD was possessed by the devil today so it was 12 hours of lifting, reasoning and eventually bribing to get good behaviour so I could rest!! She is normally an angel but would pick today to become possessed!!

In the lap of the gods now!!

Thanks again
Love
Karen
x x x


----------

